# Thoughts on the SBGX297?



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

My local Seiko boutique just got this in:










The dial is a subtle teal color that looks black in some lighting, blue in others, and green in full sun. The case is a super-elegant 37mm, with a brown crocodile strap. 9F quartz movement, and 100M water resistance. Plus the price is very attractive.

What do you all think? I'm tempted, need someone to talk me out of it...


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the SBGX061 which is the black variant with the old branding. Actually just changed the battery for the first time a few weeks ago. I plan on going through many batteries and I think that says it all about these 37mm HAQ. Find your favorite color and go for it. I think the green is stately.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

It's completely personal preference, but I prefer the old dials for the 9F's. Still a beautiful watch in person, and indeed a good deal for a reliable every day wearer. If you like it, why not?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

@Domo, I take it you're not a fan? Tell me why that my wallet may live another day


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> @Domo, I take it you're not a fan? Tell me why that my wallet may live another day


Not while the SBGV(0/2)17 exists in this world!








(stolen pic)

Also, have you seen the new green quartz GMT coming out at Basel? *Gold star* means* 9F Special

*







 (naughty pic >


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^whoa whoa whoa on the LE, gotta keep that hush...I need better chances to get my hands on one! 

Also, what I hadn't considered before, it'd be awesome to get a display back to see the 9F movement, with the gold medallion of course. Sorry to derail the thread!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

That LE is indeed a strong argument to wait. Special 9F quartz doesn't come up very often. Thanks Domo!

That being said, I'm not really after a GMT. Too busy. The SBGV217 isn't swaying me either. I get that the omission of the half-index at 3 o'clock makes the dial more symmetrical, but the case flares in an (IMO) unattractive way towards the center of the dial, the 40mm case size isn't as ideal as 37mm for my tastes and wrist, and it costs about a grand more.

I should sleep on this methinks. Maybe try it on again tomorrow. The stiff crocodile leather isn't super appealing when the watch is new, maybe I'll use that as a point of contention and sway myself away from it.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> ...The SBGV217 isn't swaying me either. I get that the omission of the half-index at 3 o'clock makes the dial more symmetrical, but the case flares in an (IMO) unattractive way towards the center of the dial, the 40mm case size isn't as ideal as 37mm for my tastes and wrist, and it costs about a grand more....











What's with the quartz? Why no SD/automatic? Hmmmmm?
Just curious b-)


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Domo said:


> View attachment 12851023
> 
> 
> What's with the quartz? Why no SD/automatic? Hmmmmm?
> Just curious b-)


I've still got my Tudor which is as accurate a mechanical as I want or need, and fills the sporty/casual niche. I'm keen on getting a dressy HAQ or Spring Drive to mix it up on the technology front, but I'm not too big a fan of Seiko's recent implementations of the power reserve indicator on their Spring Drives. If they made a 37-39mm SD with a PR on the back, I'd be sold. But that would also likely cost ~$7-9K AUD rather than ~$3K AUD, pushing it out of the "I can have one tomorrow" zone and into the "I have to save up, and spend the next 6 months buttering up my significant other" zone.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> I've still got my Tudor which is as accurate a mechanical as I want or need, and fills the sporty/casual niche. I'm keen on getting a dressy HAQ or Spring Drive to mix it up on the technology front, but I'm not too big a fan of Seiko's recent implementations of the power reserve indicator on their Spring Drives. If they made a 37-39mm SD with a PR on the back, I'd be sold. But that would also likely cost ~$7-9K AUD rather than ~$3K AUD, pushing it out of the "I can have one tomorrow" zone and into the "I have to save up, and spend the next 6 months buttering up my significant other" zone.


Hmmm, fair point. Still, HAQ makes a good beater. A dressy watch is a good excuse for a high quality manual wind!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree that hand-winders make excellent dress watches. No need for a rotor on something you'll use infrequently. But HAQ can serve that role very well also; it's always ready to go, even after weeks or months sitting in the watch box.

The anniversary re-issues you pictured are things of beauty. But the steel version goes for ~$8400 AUD, again almost triple the price of the 9F quartz. Triple. That's not a small price differential, and I'd still be getting a zaratsu-finished dress watch with a 10 spy accuracy movement. That's the main thing that made me sit up and pay attention in the boutique. Not that I saw an attractive GS, because dozens of GS's and Credors in that store attract me. But I can admire most of them, check the price tag, and politely place them back down and walk away.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> I agree that hand-winders make excellent dress watches. No need for a rotor on something you'll use infrequently. But HAQ can serve that role very well also; it's always ready to go, even after weeks or months sitting in the watch box.
> 
> The anniversary re-issues you pictured are things of beauty. But the steel version goes for ~$8400 AUD, again almost triple the price of the 9F quartz. Triple. That's not a small price differential, and I'd still be getting a zaratsu-finished dress watch with a 10 spy accuracy movement. That's the main thing that made me sit up and pay attention in the boutique. Not that I saw an attractive GS, because dozens of GS's and Credors in that store attract me. But I can admire most of them, check the price tag, and politely place them back down and walk away.


The regular SBGW's are quite nice too. Nice mellow beige domey dials and ricey bracelets. They're usually fairly priced on Yahoo japan if you're open to used. No date to worry about either. Or maybe consider a low-quality, non-Seiko option? Nomos, maybe? ;-)

If you want a HAQ (and if I had my time again and if these were around back then) I'd be ALL over one of the papery-dial Chronomasters. Finally took that goddam quartz PR meter (!!) off the dial.

?????? AQ4020-54Y ?CITIZEN-????????








(pic: jdmfetish)
What a beauty!!


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

The AQ4020 is (in my humble, crummy opinion) the first Citizen I'd take over a GS. I think they just nailed it.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

zuckermania said:


> The AQ4020 is (in my humble, crummy opinion) the first Citizen I'd take over a GS. I think they just nailed it.


Yup. There was always a detail or two that was a bit "off" with The Citizens but this is properly nice. I also like the two tone version just as much.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the way the dial shows the color difference in different light. It is great to have a grab and go quartz that can be casual or pass for a "dressy" piece in a pinch. Since the Daylight savings time switch it has almost gained one second. It looks good, wears well (I like leather in the winter) and preforms above expectations. I like the new one as well if not better than mine.

These photos are the extreme ends of the color change.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

You need that watch. Very unique color scheme. 

Won't see too many like that one again.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Domo said:


> Not while the SBGV(0/2)17 exists in this world!
> 
> View attachment 12850899
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack the thread, but Domo would you kindly share your source for all the sneaky upcoming releases? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Domo said:


> The regular SBGW's are quite nice too. Nice mellow beige domey dials and ricey bracelets. They're usually fairly priced on Yahoo japan if you're open to used. No date to worry about either. Or maybe consider a low-quality, non-Seiko option? Nomos, maybe? ;-)
> 
> If you want a HAQ (and if I had my time again and if these were around back then) I'd be ALL over one of the papery-dial Chronomasters. Finally took that goddam quartz PR meter (!!) off the dial.
> 
> ...


I really like it but a Casio Oceanus is 95% as good for 20% the price.


----------



## rspr (Dec 21, 2016)

The 297 is a great little watch👍


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree but I think I bought the last one the boutique had.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

I really like it on that band. Beautiful.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, the original croc on deployant


Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Any one bought a bracelet for the sbgx297? I think this dial looks great. I used to own the sbgv025 with the sunburst "petroleum" dial, this one looks like it has the same colour scheme but without the sunburst. Any fresh pics?


----------

